# Old Shotgun shells



## Triple Trouble (Aug 13, 2018)

My dad has some very old shotgun shells and the boxes they came in. I know folks collect the old boxes but is there any value in the shells as well? I'm just looking to help him sell them.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a cousin that just collects the boxes for himself doesn’t really look at the value in them other then there old. I’m in Euclid and would give you some cash for them if your interested.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

It all depends how badly the buyer wants them. I too had lots of these after my dad passed. I sold a couple for a few bucks. I wonder if you made a cabinet or shadow box and offered all the boxes as a display if you might be able to do better. 
I use the old shells in a single shot for starlings and chipmunks. Most still go off.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check Gun Broker under vintage ammo to get an idea as one option. Another option is hit a gun show(Medina etc.) around you and see what it's selling for there. Some boxes with the ammo(full box preferred) command decent money. Condition also dictates price. For example, Some of your items go back a ways, the Kleenbore, JC Higgins and Peters.


----------



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

@ the gun show this weekend I seen some for $50 to $120 a box. So there is some money in them depends on how bad someone wants them as mentioned above.


----------



## mark.hornacek (Dec 1, 2021)

Yote72571 said:


> @ the gun show this weekend I seen some for $50 to $120 a box. So there is some money in them depends on how bad someone wants them as mentioned above.


the best part - have rounds from the early 70's . kept dry, they take care of goose no problemo


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)




----------

